

The "If By Whiskey" speech - freejoe76
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noah_S._Sweat

======
phaedrus
This is like an assembly language or machine code program that does two
different things depending on the alignment with which you jump into it.

------
edanm
Great article.

Also take a look at the article specifically about the speech :
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/If-by-whiskey> . The op's link is to the
speech's author.

------
konad
I'm on a whiskey diet, I've lost three days already. - Tommy Cooper

------
bherms
Summary: Alcohol can be a bad thing (excess), or a good thing (moderation),
depending on how you look at it.

~~~
hsmyers
Alcohol does nothing at all if you 'look' at it--- to achieve excess or
moderation (shudder) you have to 'drink' it...

